

Can Meg Whitman Fix HP? - brianwillis
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2011/09/meg-whitman-takes-over-hp/

======
zoowar
I'd like to see her CEO a small startup to prove she was no one-hit-wonder in
the right place at the right time.

------
michaelpinto
The better question might be if she can reinvent the company -- fixing somehow
implies that you can revisit the past and make a few changes. And I'll grant
you that I'm not a Meg fan, but as a valley icon I'm rooting for HP.

~~~
Apple-Guy
HP board choosing to stay the course that Apotheker laid out won't really
improve their chances.

------
Apple-Guy
No she can't. Not with her "left" ebay after inability to integrate skype, and
not with the current HP board.

Why HP is failing: [http://obamapacman.com/2011/09/why-hp-is-failing-better-
comm...](http://obamapacman.com/2011/09/why-hp-is-failing-better-
communication-skills/)

